

Stop Coding on Pigs - francesca
http://bowery.io/posts/Dev-Prod-Parity-Real_world

======
nstart
Neat idea? Question though. My work process for every project is to have a
vagrant file, and a docker container. The vagrant file has almost the exact
same shell script that I use when setting up a production environment. (There
are a few extra security scripts I run that I don't need to run on my virtual
box).

So when spinning up an instance of the project I need on a new machine, I go
through the following steps:

1) Install Orcale VM Virtual Box

2) Install Vagrant

3) Install cygwin and necessary libraries

4) Install git

\---- Up till this point, everything I need can be carried on a pen drive and
be done in under 15 minutes. I could probably automate it further but there's
really no need to ---

5) Clone git project

6) Run vagrant up

And that's it... That really is it. I now have a production environment that
stays synced. The vagrantfile almost never ever changes. The docker container
does change, and then it's a simple pull. Guaranteed, bower probably syncs
stuff with 1 less step but I'm still not convinced that it's a major leap
ahead in managing the problem of dev/prod environments.

This really isn't intended as a negative comment. It's more a question of, how
does bowery compare to my current work process.

Also, I'm a super basic in this area still. An experienced systems person who
would actually be in charge of this stuff in a big company would probably have
a much more efficient way of getting a new hire on board (a script to automate
all the above for example).

